# Step to Holiday Music Dec. 3 at the Michigan Historical Museum



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Members of the Grande Paraders Square Dance Club of Lansing will dance to holiday music under the Michigan Historical Museum's three-story map of Michigan on Saturday, Dec. 3. Visitors can watch, join in, or simply enjoy the music as they tour the museum. No experience is necessary. The Grande Paraders will have visitors who want to join the square do-si-do-ing in no time.

More...


----------



## jamsebrown (Jan 25, 2012)

I enjoy the holiday music, and surround it myself often. I am happy in the beautiful light show, so many well-create our experience. I attended all in my town of San Juan Capistrano holiday activities, where I can mingle with my neighbors, and watch the child's eyes do not know. I do some baking and a warm house, pumpkin and cinnamon smell .


----------

